# smokeping - can't view web interface

## plut0

When attempting to load smokeping.pl, the following error shows up in the apache log:

```
[Fri Oct 03 21:06:45 2008] [error] Resetting LC_NUMERIC failed - try removing LC_ALL from the environment at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Smokeping.pm line 29.\nCompilation failed in require at /var/www/localhost/perl/smokeping.pl line 8.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/www/localhost/perl/smokeping.pl line 8.\n
```

I temporarily fixed this by starting the daemon as so:

```
LC_ALL=C /etc/init.d/smokeping start
```

Now the following error shows up in the apache log:

```
[Fri Oct 03 21:07:03 2008] [error] Smokeping does not define $Smokeping::VERSION--version check failed at /var/www/localhost/perl/smokeping.pl line 8.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/www/localhost/perl/smokeping.pl line 8.\n
```

----------

